# Outlook 2016 Address Book Tab Missing



## dysway (Feb 14, 2016)

i had a Win 10 automatic upgrade this morning. i have about 15 email addresses that i monitor. Since rebooting following the upgrade about half of address books are missing. The address book tab is no longer in the properties.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The address book tab is no longer in the properties.


 can you explain

the address book is usually with 
Mail > Calendar > notes > task - icons

not sure I understand the properties comment

Nor the "monitor"

can you explain a little more what you do with outlook 2016 ?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Just confirm. It came up with this panel at the bottom?










People repopulated all of my previous Contacts.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes thats it people , the address book

so what are you referring to
as mentioned


> not sure I understand the properties comment
> 
> Nor the "monitor"
> 
> can you explain a little more what you do with outlook 2016 ?


----------



## dysway (Feb 14, 2016)

i am the IT person for a number of not-for-profit organisations. therefore i monitor a number of email addresses for them. i have an individual outlook profile for each of them. normally there is a contacts folder in each profile. since the win10 update yesterday there are a number of contact folders missing. i have tried to import them into another profile - there is no contacts folder. when i go to the properties the profile of those who have the no contacts folder then there is not Address Book tab in the properties box. I am at a lost as to how to restore the address book tab in that properties box . i did however find the address book tab in the properties of the suggested contacts folder. the problem with that is that it is only those most commonly used and not the full address book.


----------

